# Highland Raw in Highland Michigan



## boostfreek (Aug 27, 2015)

Does anyone have experience with Highland Raw in Highland Michigan? 

Highland Raw Prey Model Pet Foods - HIGHLAND RAW

Since there are a lot of experts here I thought maybe someone could weigh in with their opinion. 

Our puppy is coming in a month and we would love to purchase a pre-made raw diet that is cost effective. If this doesnt work we will have to source the ingredients on our own.

Any recommendations in Michigan?

We are located in Commerce Twp near M59 and I75.

Thanks


----------

